# Major score



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Got 18 panels of chain link dog kennel fencing which includes 4 doors gor $200 tonight.put together it's gotta be 30 feet long ...
Hubby found on craigslist.. We broke down the kennels in an hour and loaded them up in a half hour and brought them home. They will be the new run for my 2nd coop that I'm going to get eventually. I couldn't pass up this deal. Luckily the woman was a few minutes away. The poor trailer was super loaded lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Congrats, that is a great buy!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, turns out it's 18 panels with some at 12 feet, 4 doors, and numerous 6 ft panels. My husband said the new run will be 12 24 and we will have extra panels left over to use at the other coop.
Lol I didn't bring home free chickens Monday night instead I bring home kennel fencing Tuesday night instead lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That trailer was about on the ground! ! Your chickens will love their new and improved run!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol I know. We were worried about the tires popping. If tge kennels were farther away we wouldn't have bothered. But a few minutes on the side of town was worth it. The chickens will.still free roam, this will be more for winter and rainy days ,we are going to roof half of it and leave the lady half open with no roof but fencing to keep predators out so it will be fully enclosed. The 12 ft pieces are super heavy duty (took 3 of us to carry them)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Excellent find!12' high fence will keep most things in/out.I had a rooster in a 10' high kennel.He couldn't get out but 1 of my hens would jump in there everyday and I would have to let her out.Still don't know how she got in there-never saw her do it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good deal. I check Craigslist every day for good deals like yours.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We always check craigslist, we just found a free $9000 commercial refrigerator. My husband can fix anything which helps alot


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We are going to put a roof and fencing on it so nothing can get in


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Miss Chicky's sister use to jump from the stump to the top of the fence


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One of mine used to jump over the 6 ft fence too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 3 under a year old Jerseys fly straight up over a six foot fence. I didn't think they could. Wrong.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Great score! We do the same thing. As much as I hate to admit it, small hurricanes yield big scores for us because we are not afraid to go get lumber/fencing/roofing and re-purpose it. Once the insurance adjuster has done the inspection, everyone throws away the most amazing and useful stuff.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I garbage pick all the time, I have found perfect stuff for nothing


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooooo, lucky me. The lady I board my horse with offered me to just take her 2 large dog runs. I have to get them and stop being so lazy about it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg get them!!


----------

